# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Filabits — filabits.com

## filabits

Filabits is proud to bring you *free samples* – w/ *free shipping* – of *MeltInk* filament!

MeltInk is so confident in the quality of their filament that they're offering 2 free samples to anyone that wants to experience it. PLA and ABS, 1.75mm, and over a dozen colors to boot! 

Check it out at filabits.com!

----------

